# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [MP3] Mp3 ricatech(πυκνωτης?-φωτο)

## delpaolo

Εχω ενα mp3,το ανοιγω και βλεπω αυτη την εικονα.Πυκνωτης ειναι αυτο???
https://imgur.com/awiTPuV
https://imgur.com/rR6PdGV
Επανω γραφει P 12000

----------


## manolo

Μάλλον πυκνωτής 12000pF..

----------


## Panoss

Δηλαδή 12nF.

----------


## chip

κρύσταλος 12ΜΗz είναι.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-12M-1...IAAOSwh-1W4ofl

----------


## biomed

κρύσταλλος 12mhz (12000khz) είναι όχι πυκνωτής

----------


## Papas00zas

Ξέρετε,το φόρουμ έχει χώρο για εικόνες....

----------

